# "What if the Second Amendment is for real?"



## CoryKS (Aug 9, 2007)

http://www.journalinquirer.com/site/index.cfm?newsid=18660461&BRD=985&PAG=461&dept_id=569380&rfi=8

Journalist has an epiphany.  I hesitate to say he 'got a clue' since, judging from the tone of the article, he still has a whole lot of stupid to dig his way back from.



> Might the Second Amendment matter almost as much as the First?
> 
> *I think* the answer is yes.


 
Ya think?  Almost?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 9, 2007)

Gee I thought all of the US Constitution including its Admendments are for real and "MATTER".

But I guess I am too simple, to just follow the whole document and nto pick and choose what parts are good for me and not good for others.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 9, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Gee I thought all of the US Constitution including its Admendments are for real and "MATTER".
> 
> But I guess I am too simple, to just follow the whole document and nto pick and choose what parts are good for me and not good for others.


 
You might want to pass this sentiment on to your government, just as a reminder.


----------



## grydth (Aug 9, 2007)

Soon enough, just months now, and our government will be passing along to us the quaint fiction (a/k/a lie) that the Founders were actually socialists who intended to confer rights only upon state bodies, _not_ individuals. 200+ years of private firearms ownership has all been just a big mistake, kinda like that season of Dallas or something.

Sadly, we will soon follow your country and will be told to turn those dangerous things in before we PUT SOME CRIMINAL's EYE OUT or something.... yes, the less freedom we have, the safer we are. I think Jefferson or Paine said that...:barf:

I do not look forward to the future here.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 9, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> You might want to pass this sentiment on to your government, just as a reminder.




I try too. I call them form time to time about things I am concerned about. Many times I get aids who are just there while the tape is running. But, I do what I can with the process.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 9, 2007)

grydth said:


> Soon enough, just months now, and our government will be passing along to us the quaint fiction (a/k/a lie) that the Founders were actually socialists who intended to confer rights only upon state bodies, _not_ individuals. 200+ years of private firearms ownership has all been just a big mistake, kinda like that season of Dallas or something.
> 
> Sadly, we will soon follow your country and will be told to turn those dangerous things in before we PUT SOME CRIMINAL's EYE OUT or something....
> 
> I do not look forward to the future here.


 
I'm glad that, one way or another, I won't live to see it.


----------

